# Apalachicola, Fl. / Bass Fishing Staius



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone been to the Flats or Lake Wimico lately ? I know the water is dropping in the river and that, plius the the good weather and water temp., could have things turned on.

It's been a long time since Ihave been down there, mainly because the Bass fishing has been so unpredictable and it's a long drive. Any information would be helpful.

Thanks, Canecutter23


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

buddy o' mine fished wimico sat. caught 24 bass, biggest was 3lbs. his out board died so he had to troll about 9 miles back to the landing!


----------

